# Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???



## Fangnix (2. Mai 2004)

An alle Karpfenprofis,


ich brauche eure Hilfe!!!

Ich wollte diese Saison mit dem Karpfenangeln anfangen und nun die Schonzeit nutzen, um bei euch eine kleine Hilfestellung zum guten Start ins "Geschäft des Karpfenangeln" zu kriegen.

Ich hab erst sehr wenig Erfahrung damit, obwohl ich in einem gaaaaanz kleinen Tümpel schon mal einen Karpfen gefangen habe.

Ich würde mich über viele hilfreiche Tipps sehr freuen. Danke.

Fangnix


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Hi Fangnix 
erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard! 
Um dir gezielt helfen zu können bräuchten wir noch einige Angaben von dir: 

Am besten wäre es, wenn du uns einmal das Gewässer an dem du Angeln willst grob beschreiben könntest! Größe, Fischarten, usw...


----------



## Fangnix (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Hallo ebenfalls!!!

So, ...Gewässer ... Da sind die Wümme(kleiner Fluss) und die Vereinsteiche, an denen ich angeln darf. Dies sind wahrscheinlich mit dem Bagger ausgehobene Teiche (5 Stück), glaube alle mit ein paar Karpfen drinn. Die sind nicht groß, schätze mal ca.30x20m.
Weitere Fischarten sind Hecht, Barsch, glaube auch Zander, Rotaugen und Co. und Schleien.

Ich hoffe das reicht für den Anfang.


Fangnix


----------



## Carphunter Heek (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Wenn du wirklich mit dem Karpfenangeln anfangen willst, brauchst du glaub ich größere Seen um kapitale Fische zu fangen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal mit leichtes Tackle anfangen, denn Karpfenangeln ist meiner Meinung das teuerste Angeln.

PETRI HEIL Carphunter Heek


----------



## Pilkman (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*



			
				Carphunter Heek schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du wirklich mit dem Karpfenangeln anfangen willst, brauchst du glaub ich größere Seen um kapitale Fische zu fangen.



Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht!  Die Vergangengeit hat gezeigt, dass auch kleinere Gewässer kapitale Fische beherbergen. Größere Gewässer haben natürlich ein besseres Potential, aber gerade diese sind ja für den Anfang eher schwierig zu beangeln.


----------



## Jani Brandl (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Also,Ich würde erstmal den Teich nehmen,der am Kleinsten ist,und dann je nach Größe und Weissfischbestand mit 2-3Dosen Mais am Tag so eine Woche Vorher den Angelplatz,an dem du vielleicht schon vorher Karpfen gesprungen sind,gegrundelt haben,sich sonnten,usw...,anfüttern.Dann mal eine Rute mit Mais raushauen,und dann eine mit Futterkorb und Maden ein paar meter neben dem Futterplatz platzieren.Wenn viele Weissfische da sind,kannste dann auch mit Frolic füttern und angeln.Wenn du noch n paar sachen wissen willst frag!#h


----------



## Fangnix (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

@Janie
Endlich ein Beitrag, der mir weiterhilft. Danke.
Ich weis nicht wie das mit dem Anfüttern aussieht, es gibt eine Futterbeschränkung auf 3l Futter pro Angeltag. Ob das vorherige Futteraktionen mit einschließt, weis ich nicht.


----------



## Jani Brandl (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Ich denke das werden dann auch 3l pro Tag sein.Sonst halt nur am Angeltag füttern.


----------



## Jani Brandl (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Wenn irgendwo Seerosen sind,ist das ein sehr guter Platz,auch für andere Fischarten.Dort kannst du dann mit Schwimmer angeln,und brauchst nur eine Hand voll Füttern,nach meinen Erfahrungen...


----------



## Fangnix (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Gut.

Was schlägst du vor, sollte ich mir extra eine Karpfenrute zulegen? Oder reicht auch eine 3m Rute mit bis zu 70g Wurfgewicht?


----------



## Pilkman (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*



			
				Fangnix schrieb:
			
		

> ...Oder reicht auch eine 3m Rute mit bis zu 70g Wurfgewicht?



Yupp Fangnix, die sollte das auch tun. Wenn Du in der Nähe von Hindernissen angelst, sollte die Rute aber etwas kräftiger ausfallen, damit Du im Fall der Fälle mehr Druck ausüben kannst. Dann wäre eine Rute mit 90 oder 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht passender. Aber ´ne spezielle Karpfenrute muss es am Anfang für das normale Grundangeln nicht sein.


----------



## ruhrangler (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

wenn du gefüttert hast, leg deinen köder ein stück neben den futterberg (50-70 cm), am futter direkt haste meistens die kleinen *******r stehen, während die kapitalen oft etwas abstand halten


----------



## Jani Brandl (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Die rute reicht!#h


----------



## Fangnix (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Ich besitze aus finanziellen Gründen (...) auch nur drei Ruten, die ich zum Angeln benutze.

Eine 2,70m Spinnrute Wg 70g, eine 3m Telerute mit angeblich bis 120g Wg, was ich aber stark bezweifle und ne Matchrute von 3,90m

Jani, du sprachst das Angeln mit Futterkorb an, meinst du, das geht mit einer meiner Ruten? Dafür benötigt man doch eine ganz weiche Spitze, oder?

Und noch was, ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen auf Anraten des Verkäufers eine Tüte Top secret Muschel-Boilies gekauft. Meint ihr die sind gut für den Sommer?


----------



## BigBaitrunner (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Hi Fangnix !!!

Ich täte nie einen Teppich von Boilie Mais oder Frolic legen (beim Anfüttern). Ich füttere immer so im Durchmesser von 5-7 m an und dan werf ich da wo hin so liegt der Köder nicht bei einem Teppich von Boilies sondern die Boilies sind um den Hakenköder verlegt befor ich meine Ruten auslege fütere ich immer so 10 bis 20 -30 Boilies an je nach größe des gewässers. 

Wünsch dir noch ein Petri !!!

mfg BigBaitrunner


----------



## spinnracer (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Der Mais aus der Dose wird auf Dauer richtig teuer. Fahre zum Raiffeisen und kaufe einen 25kg Sack Futtermais (acht €). Dann 1,5l Mais eine Nacht wässern und etwa 1,5h kochen. Zum Anfüttern perfekt und billig.


----------



## Carphunter20 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

An deiner Stelle würd ich die Bolies noch zerteilen! Oder sogar virteln! Es für die Karpfen leiter zu verdauen, d.h. die Karpfen haben mehr Hunger, gleichzeitig Sticht dein einer ganzer Bolie aus der Masse heraus!

MFG


----------



## Mitglied 0550 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Hallo, kommst du vielleicht aus Rotenburg Wümme?


----------



## Siermann (16. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

In so kleinen gewässern hast du mit einer 14 tägigen futterstelle mit mais und miniboilies die karpfen schnell auf deiner seite(verwende aber auf jeden fall ander köder bzw geschmacksrichtungen als die anderen angler am see!)

mfg tim


----------



## Jens0883 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Erstmal ist das Thema von 2004. Vielleicht hat er ja in 5 Jahren was gelernt...
@ Siermann: Du würdest also in ner Badewanne von 20x30 m 2 Wochen lang füttern??? Was machst du dann in einem grösseren See oder gar im Fluss?


----------



## Siermann (17. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Nein ,ich meine :in kleineren gewässern ist es doch leichter die karpfen zu finden als in nem 300 ha baggersee!
Und wen er an einem kleinen see/teich fischen möchte sollte er sich keine   plätze aussuchen wo die anderen schon angeln ,was ich ihm in einem großen gewässer als anfänger schon wieder emnpfohlen hätte!
mfg tim


----------



## nExX (17. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

noja in nem weiher, der 30x20 meter hatt, wird es ziemlich schwer plätze zu finden wo noch keiner geangelt hatt. zudem finde ich es auch eher sinnlos über tage mehrere kilo anzufüttern! vllt beim ansitz bissl mais mit reingeschmissen und mehr nich! wenn man in dem eck nix fängt wirft man halt ins andere! 
ich würde sagen, es ist ziemlich "schwer" dir hier tipps zu geben, da der fangerfolg in so kleinen gewässern wesentlich höher als in seen ist! und du fast nichts falsch machen kannst!
den einzigen tipp, welchen ich dir geben kann ist, auf grund od kurz über dem grund fischen und paar verschiedene köder mitnehmen um herauszufinden auf was die karpfen stehen!.

gruß armin


----------



## Fangnix (17. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

@Jens
Genau, in 5 Jahren hat sich einiges geändert 
Irgendwann hab ich das Karpfenangeln aufgegeben, da mich dieses stundenlange rumhocken tierisch langweilt 
Mitlerweile ziehe ich fast nur noch mit der Fliegenrute los, manchmal nehm ich auch noch meine Spinnrute in die Hand. Aber Ansitzen ist ma gar nicht mehr mein Ding. Außerdem bin ich von zu Hause ausgezogen, also recht selten an den vor 5 Jahren beschriebenen Gewässern...

Und ja, ich komme aus dem Kreis RoW, wohne aber mittlerweile in Greifswald...

Naja, ich habe ein paar mal den Karpfen in unseren Vereinsseen nachgestellt, nix is leichter als das. Nix mit tagelang anfüttern! Eine Dose Mais gekauft, 'ne kräftige Matchrute genommen und eine einfache Posenmontage so ausgelotet das der Haken auf dem Grund aufliegt. Dann nach Blasenteppichen gesucht, 'ne Hand voll Mais hingeworfen, Pose hinterher, 15 min. gewartet. Entweder der Karpfen hat sich in dieser Zeit zum Biss entschieden oder ich habe den nächsten Blasenteppich angefischt.
In kleinen Teichen hat man so 'ne fast 100%ige Chance auf 'nen Karpfen. Allerdings beißen dann auch häufig die klenen Satzkarpfen von 25-30cm...

Viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## Siermann (17. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Wen das bei jedem so wäre.bei uns ist es nicht so  wir haben zwar auch nur nen teich v 0,5 ha aber es ist dort schwer überhaupt ein karpfen zu fangen da dort viel geangelt wird sind die karpfen dementsprechend scheuer und auch vorsichtiger als vor noch 3 jahren!
mfg tim


----------



## Jimbo (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Was die meisten anfänger oft falsch machen, sind die qualität der köder..... Oft werden nur die billigen "5€" murmeln gekauft, und sich dann gewundert warum man trotz des neuen tollen tackels nichts fängt|kopfkrat

Meine Meinung: nur boilies mit *top qualität* kaufen!!!!

Ich fische z.B. "Dynamite Baits", mit denen kannst du nichts falsch machen:vik: (wenn du an der richtigen stelle angelst)


----------



## Siermann (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

@ Jinbo:
Das seh ich genau wie du mit den billigmurmeln,hatte die Dynamit baits auch eine ganze weile zur Zeit habe ich einennoch zuen sack 5kg) Max Nollert Boilies im Hobbyraum stehen ,aber bei den DB kan ich wirklich nicht klagen!

Gute Boilies sollten minimum 8 euro + /Kilo kosten !
tim


----------



## tarpoon (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*



Siermann schrieb:


> @ Jinbo:
> 
> Gute Boilies sollten minimum 8 euro + /Kilo kosten !
> tim




|muahah:|abgelehn


----------



## Siermann (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

arum ,was ist den deine meinung v guten Boilies !


----------



## tarpoon (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

war nicht böse gemeint siermann, ich konnte das so allerdings nicht stehen lassen.
ein guter boilie muß nicht mindestens 8 euro kosten. selbst roll ich dir wirklich gute baits für 4 euro das kilo. frische frozenbaits bekommst du z.b. bei successfull baits auch schon für 5-6 euro/kilo. teurer wird es erst bei importware(china) oder bei kleineren baitfirmen die ja auch noch etwas gewinn machen wollen. 8-10euro das kilo würde ich also für gute und frische boilies durchaus bezahlen allerdings rechtfertigt keine zutat der welt preise wie die aktuellen 15 euro bei boilies von daiwa.


----------



## Siermann (23. März 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Nein aber die vertigboilies v Nash U.S.W sind doch 8 euro+
War auch nciht so verstanden


----------



## XxN3cKxX (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

wenn ich einen großen see habe und ich meine grundangel 50m raus werfe wie fütere ich dann an?|uhoh:


----------



## carpcatcher91 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

boot, stick oder du wirfst erst garnicht erst 50 m weit raus! zwecks karpfen auch oft in ufernähe...:m


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Hallo ebenfalls!!!
> 
> So, ...Gewässer ... Da sind die Wümme(kleiner Fluss) und die Vereinsteiche, an denen ich angeln darf. Dies sind wahrscheinlich mit dem Bagger ausgehobene Teiche (5 Stück), glaube alle mit ein paar Karpfen drinn. Die sind nicht groß, schätze mal ca.30x20m.
> Weitere Fischarten sind Hecht, Barsch, glaube auch Zander, Rotaugen und Co. und Schleien.
> ...


 
der größte davon ist 260 x 70 m und bis zu 7 m tief. die paar karpfen die da schwimmen gehen bis 30 pfd.werden jedes jahr 500 kg karpfen in alle teiche besetzt 
 |supergri


----------



## XxN3cKxX (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

hi leute!
ich mag mir futtermais kaufen weiß aber net wo.
ich komme aus markkleeberg bei leipzig kann mir jemand einen tip geben?
wäre echt cool

danke schon mal


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*



XxN3cKxX schrieb:


> hi leute!
> ich mag mir futtermais kaufen weiß aber net wo.
> ich komme aus markkleeberg bei leipzig kann mir jemand einen tip geben?
> wäre echt cool
> ...


 
raiffeisen oder irgend ein bauern fragen ob mal 25 kg verkauft.


----------



## Tyracar (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Hi,

frage doch mal beim nächsten Bauern nach.

(da war einer schneller


----------



## XxN3cKxX (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

ok das versuche ich mal
ich danke euch!!!


----------



## lukassohn (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*



XxN3cKxX schrieb:


> wenn ich einen großen see habe und ich meine grundangel 50m raus werfe wie fütere ich dann an?|uhoh:



Hab in diesem Jahr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit PVA gemacht, mit Beutel sowohl auch mit Netzschlauch und lässt sich auch ganz gut mit ner gescheiten Rute werfen.

Gruss


----------



## XxN3cKxX (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

hi lukassohn ich angle erst seit diesem jahr also kenne ich die bedeutung pva,beutel und netzschlauch noch nicht. kannst du mir schreiben was du damit meinst?

gruss


----------



## daci7 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

google hilft! 

hier die kurzfassung: pva ist nen material was sich bei wasserkontakt auflöst und nicht umweltbelastend ist.
es gibt pva-beutel, pva-schläuche, pva-schnüre und pva kapseln (von denen hab ich auch grad zum ersten mal gelesen)
beutel und schläuche werden mit futter gefüllt und zusammen mit dem köder ausgeworfen. unterwasser löst sich der beutel/schlauch auf und das futter liegt um deinen hakenköder.
schnüre kannst du vielfältig benutzten. man kann boilies aufziehen und die so mit ausbringen oder man kann prima montagen basteln, die sich beim wurf nicht verheddern usw.
pva-kapseln kann man mit lockstoffen füllen und diese somit an den angelplatz befördern.
hoffe das hilft dir 

grüße, david


----------



## Passi! (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Hi ich bin Passi und habe das selbe Problem wie du !
Ich habe mich erkundigt weil ich früher mit der Stippe immer Karpfen gefangen habe !
Viele Leute gaben mir viele verschiedene Antworten !!!
Unswar:

- Köder
- Montage
- Futter
- Ruten und Rollen
- Erfahrung

Doch was ich dann gehört habe erschütterte mich!
Ich ging in ein Angelfachgeschäft um zu fragen was ich falsch mache und der Ladenbesitzer Antwortete mir :

Fürs Karpfenangeln Braucht man Zeit und Geld!
Ein richtiger Karpfenangler gibt für einen Einwöchigen Angelausflug 250 Euro Aus.
Ich bin aber erst 14 und habe ihn nach einer alternative gefragt! er sagte Stippen !
ich sagte ja aber da nerven mich die Plötzen und ich hab jetzt meine Karpfenruten und Rollen umsonst gekauft!

Er sagte ich soll Waggler benutzen 
Ich sagte ich habe ziemlich grosse Rollen, mit Pose zu angeln würde irgendwie komisch aussehen.

Er meinte ich solle mir geflochtene Schnur auf meine Spule machen und mit durchlauf angeln!

Ich sagte das ist doch gut und der köder ??
er sagte: 

- Hartmais (nicht Dosenmais den fressen die Plötzen weg )
- den Mais in einen Eimer machen also ungefähr 5 Kg. Mais 
- und 3 tage hintereinander immer 3 Lieter Wasser raufkippen

Ich fragte ihn und was für haken und er antowortete Haarmontage!

ich sagte und das Futter??

- 3 Kg. Grundmix
- 1 Kg. Haferflocken 
- 2 Dosen Mais

UND DAS FUTTER SOLL ICH SIEBEN !

WEIL DER KARPFEN KEINEN MAGEN HAT DER HAT NUR EINEN DARM KANN ALSO DIE FUTTERKLUMPEL NICHT ZERSETZEN 
UND ER RÜHRT DEIN FUTTER NIE MEHR AN !!!!!

DU KANNST KARPFEN NICHT ÜBERFÜTTERN SIE HABEN KEINEN MAGEN VERDAUEN ALSO ALLES SCHNELLER 

KARPFEN SIND IMMER UND ALLESFRESSER!!!

Ich hoffe ich hab dir damit ein bisschen geholfen Probiers einfach mal !

und beobachte die Fische an den Seen ! :m


----------



## Karpfen Forelle . (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Hallo Leute !

 ich füttere meine Karpfen in meine teiche , 

mit :

Teig.
Ganz normales forellenfutter
Bollis
usw

Karpfen fressen alles

ganz normale semmeln Brot und so..

und hab auch schon bis zu 67 PFÜNDER RAUS GEHOLT


----------



## colognecarp (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Na dann bist du ja fast am Weltrekord vorbeigeschrappt  
Wo hast du den denn gefangen ?


----------



## xpudel666x (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

der thread ist gold wert.. selten so viel mist geleen. haha.


----------



## Knispel (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*



Karpfen Forelle . schrieb:


> Karpfen fressen alles


 
Stimmt 



Karpfen Forelle . schrieb:


> und hab auch schon bis zu 67 PFÜNDER RAUS GEHOLT


 
und ich ein Fahrrad, da brannte noch das Licht. 

Jetzt weiß ich, warum man Angler so oft als Lügner hingestellt wird. :c:c #q#q #d#d

Aber bewiesen ist, dass dre größte, jemal mit der Rute gefangene Fisch etwas über 3000 lbs gewogen hat, da ist Deiner ein Köderfisch gegen....


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Wieso? 67 einpfündige Karpfen sind doch bei einem Netzzug in einem Teich ein eher miserables Resultat!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wieso? 67 einpfündige Karpfen sind doch bei einem Netzzug in einem Teich ein eher miserables Resultat!



Stimmt, ich schaffe bei mir, leicht 25 - 30 Stück pro Stunde mit der Feederrute, alle zwischen 1 u. 5 Pfund schwer.:q


----------



## Boilieschlucker (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

67 Pfund? BOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA    :k:k:k

|kopfkrat

und ich bin der mit dem weißem Bart und nem dickem Hoden voll Geschenke.......


----------



## Bellaron (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

er hat ja geschrieben 67 (1) Pfünder rausgeholt. das die 67 alle genau 1 Pfund hatten, das glaube ich nicht:m Gruß Lars


----------



## Boiliewerfer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Der beste Threat des Jahres...


hört bitte auf mit den Kommentaren ....das halten meine Lachmuskeln morgens nicht aus 


Petri zum Fahrrad mit Licht...   Jetzt muss ich aber los sonst habe ich nächste Woche meine 250 Euro nicht zusammen  #h


----------



## baggerseekarpfen (4. September 2011)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

ja die 3m 70 g wurfgewicht reicht erstmal


----------



## baggerseekarpfen (4. September 2011)

*AW: Tipps und Trick zum Karpfenangeln???*

Ja des reicht


----------

